# 2006 cub cadet 1050 kohler courage 23



## sssscamaro

Hi,
I am having a problem with my Cub Cadet 1050 with kohler courage 23. Mower has been top notch no problems up till yesterday. It was purchased 5/30/06 and now has 141 hours on it, non commerciai use.
Sunday went to start. It cranked a little hard, like weak battery. I tried turning key 3 or 4 times finally started cranking. After much longer than usual(10 or so seconds) it finally started. I pushed in choke. It was running rough with some black smoke(acting rich) thought maybe choke was hanging up so worked it on/off a few times. That did nothing. Advanced throttle to full, it was still rough..Tried pulling on PTo ..could tell way low on power. Disengaged. Was starting to think maybe bad plug or maybe some bad fuel?? It acted like running on one cylinder. When thinking on all this ( engine was running maybe 30-45 seconds now) engine just quit. Checked fule, pulled plugs, checked spark, pulled fuel line off in a few spots and checked fuel flow. replaced plugs( did not look so bad anyway, no fuel fouling or detonation). When checking fuel how much does a small engine pump pump? I am accostomed to drag race pumps like 140gph shooting fuel out of a 1/2 inch line with soem autority. This seemed to pulse out not a huge volume while cranking.
Tried cranking some more with wires off plugs. Pulled plugs..did not seem to have any fuel. 
Looked up svc manula and it says compression test may not be accurate do to ACR (?) valve. Wher is this compression release valve? I did compression check, only pumps up to 20 or so on my guage. is this normal for a small engine? Seems like not.. Followed directions in kohler manual re compression test not being accurate and did leakdown. both cylinders are less than 6% leakdown .. I would say thats good...
I dont understand why i am not getting fuel in cylinders. Intake is dry. I took carb apart tonight and cleaned (no major junk inside it)
Is the fuel shutoff on carb a issue? It works when i put 12 to it and when cranking. I have tried bypassing the pto,seat and reverse safetys. ( by the way do these safety shut off fuel or spark?).
When cranking i dont sem to have a lot of "suction" coming through the intake.
It wont start or even fire at all..even tried a can of start fluid sprayed in intake.

Engine/tractor have been well maintained, frequent 10/30 castrol oil changes, fresh air filters stored indoors cooling fan kept clean etc..

Could i have 2 bent connecting rods? Giving me good sealing for the leakdown but poor cranking compresion?
Do i have a bad ACR mechanism? If so how do i fix and where is this? cant find in svc manual.
Do i just have a bad fuel pump? It pumps but how much pressure should it have? 

Thanks
Ryan
ps sorry this was so long!!


----------



## sssscamaro

*problem*

yes it does have spark, checked with plugs out of cylinders cranking and with timing light on wire when cranking when plugs installed.
Ryan


----------



## 30yearTech

The ACR is built into the camshaft on most engines. I don't think that this would be the problem if it was running ok the last time you used it.

The first thing I would try is new spark plugs, even if they look good this could still be the problem. Check for spark first and try some new plugs and see if this gets you anywhere. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## newz7151

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## sssscamaro

*kohler*

it is not under warranty according to cub cadet. 3 year or 120 hours whichever comes first. I have 141 hours.
Plugs are new.
Any ideas before i call for service.? Anyone have experience with this engine? Other forums i could post st?
Ryan


----------



## glenjudy

If there's a question about fuel delivery, disconnect spark plug wires, disconnect the fuel line at the carb, then turn it over to see if fuel is being expelled from line. Sounds too new to have plugged fuel filter.
don't know about pressure required, but as long as it's consistent output, should be ok.
thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech

Try priming the engine and see if it will start with fuel from an outside source. If it starts and runs the prime out then at least you are sure you are dealing with a fuel delivery problem and we can go from there.


----------



## 30yearTech

One thing I have run across a few times with Kohler engines have been sheared flywheel key's advancing the timing and if you can get them started they run really rough with no power. 

Usually they just crank and crank with an occasional boom out of the muffler like a shot gun. 

I have not seen this on a courage engine, but on several command's. If it will not start and run with a prime, then you might want to check the condition of the flywheel key. Just a thought...

Best of Luck!!


----------



## newz7151

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

I'd do what 30 year said, and check the condition of your air cleaner.


----------



## 30yearTech

You know I was not thinking about the warranty, but newz7151 is correct. Take it to an authorized Kohler warranty dealer and let them deal with it. 

If you mess around with it too much, your likely to void the warranty still left on your engine!


----------



## sssscamaro

*kohler*

yes, checked with dealer today. Engine has 2 year warranty regardless of cub warranty and hours. Its going there tomorrow. I am not one to give up on troubleshooting anything, but i give in especially if warranty is still intact. I am looking forward to seeing what the problem is and will post back. Its either something very simple or something rare..
I did try priming engine with fuel in cylinders and some start fluid as well...did not fire then either. 
Thinking maybe the sheered keyway/ slipped flywheel idea may be valid ?
Is it true you would not get a compresion reading on a "healthy" engine do to the compression mechanism? Does this engine even have that? The manual just says "some models may be equipped with acr" no where does it go into detail on how to identify etc..

Ryan


----------



## pyro_maniac69

almost all newer engines have a decompression relief, especially if they are on a rider


----------



## sssscamaro

*engine*

just a update. I called the dealer and was told they have a pushrod on order. Thats all they could tell me. I guess mechanic was to busy to come to phone. I will post back when i get a real answer.


----------



## newz7151

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## djenks24

*Kohler Courage 23*

I have the same problem. The motor has always cranked hard and now the starter will not push past the compression stroke. I have not started to do all the diagnostics on it yet but will check the flywheel key and the pushrods.


----------



## djenks24

I have the same problem with my Kohler Courage 23. It has always cranked hard since I got it but now the starter will not push past the compression stroke. I will check the flywheel key and the pushrods. I never had a problem with smoke or lack of power it just always cranked over hard and then gave up.


----------

